# ah the lure of Sebring



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

3/17 & 18
r/t air BOS > MCO $550
rental car (2 days) $60
Race day ticket $70
Parking $10
Gas $30
Food $50
---------------------------
$770
In the past, for the Rolex and for Sebring I've been able to work it out to fly in the morning of the race, get to the track, watch the race, catch some zzz's in the car at the airport and then fly out the next day. This year the airfare is just not working with me


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: ah the lure of Sebring (16v)*

Dude, fly into Tampa, its a bit further drive, but not bad and a GREAT airport to fly in and out of. I have done that for Sebring. Also, if you leave Friday night, you can save money, you can stay with me on Friday night if you want.
Checking JetBlue, you can do RT for $348 in and out of Tampa if you fly in Friday night and leave Sunday.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: ah the lure of Sebring (.:RDriver)*

problem is I may have a very important meeting that Friday so I don't dare book anything else...


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: ah the lure of Sebring (16v)*

Well, the flight I looked at didnt leave till Friday evening...


----------

